# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Reparación de grietas en estructuras de hormigón mediante bacterias

## F. Lázaro

Interesante artículo que acabo de leer, que si bien, no guarda relación directa con este foro, lo ubico aquí realizando la siguiente pregunta:

*¿Podrían ser aplicables en un futuro esas bacterias para prevenir y/o arreglar problemas de fisuración o agrietamiento de presas y canales a cielo abierto?*

http://www.fierasdelaingenieria.com/...nte-bacterias/

Publicado el 17 Nov, 2010 por Julio González

*Ingenieros de la Universidad de Newcastle en el Reino Unido, han creado un nuevo tipo de solución solidificadora que puede arreglar las grietas en estructuras de hormigón*, ayudando por lo tanto en la restauración de edificios que han sido dañados por eventos sísmicos o deteriorados por el paso del tiempo. Sin embargo, este tipo de pegamento no es ningún tipo de adhesivo o material sintético, los investigadores *han diseñado una bacteria capaz de alcanzar profundamente las grietas en el hormigón, donde produce una mezcla de carbonato de calcio y un pegamento especial que se endurece con la misma fuerza del hormigón en todo el área aplicada*.

La bacteria, conocida por los investigadores como BacillaFilla, es una versión genéticamente modificada del Bacillus subtilis, una bacteria que comúnmente se encuentran en el suelo. Los bioingenieros *han ajustado sus propiedades genéticas, para que sólo comiencen a germinar cuando entran en contacto con el pH altamente específico del hormigón*. Una vez que las células son germinadas, están programadas para rastrear la profundidad de la magnitud de las grietas en el hormigón, actuando sobre estas.

Al producirse una acumulación elevada de las bacterias nos permite saber que han llegado a la parte más profunda de la grieta, momento en el que tres tipos de células comienzan a desarrollarse de forma independiente, unas se transforman en filamentosas, otras producen carbonato de calcio, y el resto de células segregan una especie de pegamento bacteriano que crea la compactación. *Una vez endurecido, la bacteria es esencialmente tan fuerte como el hormigón, restaurando la resistencia estructural y alargando la vida del hormigón circundante*.



*Grietas en hormigón*

*La bacteria también contiene un gen auto-destructor que impide una proliferación salvaje lejos de su objetivo en el hormigón*, ya que un parche fuera de control en la estructura que proliferase las bacterias supondría un esfuerzo un tanto molesto de solucionar. Los bioingenieros esperan que su BacillaFilla mejorará la longevidad de las estructuras de hormigón, que también podrían ser desplegadas en las zonas afectadas por un terremoto para reforzar rápidamente los edificios dañados y reducir el número de estructuras que tienen que ser demolidas después de un desastre.

----------


## Luján

Me suena un poco a microbots.

Un tanto futurista, pero si es cierto y efectivo, todos los Benito y Manolo se van a ir a al calle.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Inventos, inventos...
Ya estamos pasando a unas cosas, que no nos va a hacer falta movernos para nada -.-

----------


## ben-amar

> Me suena un poco a microbots.
> 
> Un tanto futurista, pero si es cierto y efectivo, *todos los Benito y Manolo se van a ir a al calle.*


Imposible, ya se buscarian algo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Puede ser, no sé .....
Lo único que me mosquea es que parece que las bacterias son recientes por lo que no se debe tener mucha experiencia en la durabilidad del tratamiento.
Es decir, si las bacterias que producen el producto de unión son de antes de ayer, como aquél que dice, ¿cómo narices sabemos que durará la reparación 20 años por ejemplo? o ¿habrá que mantener una colonia viva todo el tiempo? si ésto último es así exigirá un mantenimiento permanente.

----------

